# I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> $29.50........................ *


plus shipping, no ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> $29.50........................ *


Which ass did you pull that number out of? Yours or the horse?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> $29.50........................ *


C'mon Phil it is worth at least triple that--remember this is Al.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Which ass did you pull that number out of? Yours or the horse?  *


:lmao: :dunno:

If you really want one Al I can probably get you one from the parts guy at my dealer. Just shipping or lunch when we hook up.

edit after reading Vexed reply---Al I made a mistake its $69.50 but that includes water proofing and an extra set of red stickers


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Yeah I do actually. The blue sticker is on this key and it matches my car. The other key has the red sticker... it seems inappropriate for my daily use key.  *


Where did you get the stickers? My wife's 330 is supposed to arrive in about 2-3 weeks, so we'll have 4 keys lying around (not including the valet and mini keys. Gonna need a way to keep them visibly separate.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao: :dunno:
> 
> If you really want one Al I can probably get you one from the parts guy at my dealer. Just shipping or lunch when we hook up. *


They sell those at the parts counter? (I know, I probably should have assumed that in the first place)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> *
> 
> Where did you get the stickers? My wife's 330 is supposed to arrive in about 2-3 weeks, so we'll have 4 keys lying around (not including the valet and mini keys. Gonna need a way to keep them visibly separate. *


They are to place stickers on the 2 keys that come with your car. But if you want to differentiate between two sets ask them for the entire card, I think there are 5 different colors, 2 of each.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> *
> 
> Where did you get the stickers? My wife's 330 is supposed to arrive in about 2-3 weeks, so we'll have 4 keys lying around (not including the valet and mini keys. Gonna need a way to keep them visibly separate. *


Glovebox.  There should be a sheet of stickers to color code, and they're fitted to the key.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao: :dunno:
> 
> If you really want one Al I can probably get you one from the parts guy at my dealer. Just shipping or lunch when we hook up.
> ...


But shipping, handling, documentation is extra.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> They sell those at the parts counter? (I know, I probably should have assumed that in the first place)  *


Don't think they sell the exact ones but the mgr. was my referal and another guy who works there is married to a co-worker of my wife, so I might be able to get one.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by PM 325xiT 

$29.50........................ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


alee how about my key chain, plus 300 gallons of water, for m68 rims:dunno: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *alee how about my key chain, plus 300 gallons of water, for m68 rims:dunno: :lmao: :lmao: *


Do I get to keep the water barrel it comes in, or are you just planning on coming over and spraying it on me.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Yeah I do actually. The blue sticker is on this key and it matches my car. The other key has the red sticker... it seems inappropriate for my daily use key.  *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

You have issues


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> You have issues  *


Where have you been Nate............Alee is the utlimate issues man


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> You have issues  *


It took you this long to figure that out. :tsk:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> It took you this long to figure that out. :tsk: *


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Providing I actually got one in my glovebox, it's yours. I will look for it tomorrow night and let you know if I can find it.



alee said:


> *If you're not using your leather key holding thingy that's in your glovebox, have the little plastic thing that holds the key in the leather holdy thing, and you're willing to part with it, let me know!
> 
> My other key is using the leather holdy thing that came with my car. I switched to my other key today to keep it charged and I decided I actually like it.  Now I want it for my regular key. :thumb: *


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



Josh (PA) said:


> *Providing I actually got one in my glovebox, it's yours. I will look for it tomorrow night and let you know if I can find it. *


I got one from Mike, but if you have another one, I'd like that one too. 

Actually if you do have another one, I think PM325xiT is hunting for one. You'd have to send it out to Etown -- that's kind of like sending International mail. Better make him pay you in advance for the shipping.  :thumb:

Sorry Phil, there's no love for you today.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



alee said:


> * You'd have to send it out to Etown -- that's kind of like sending International mail. *


Hehe, do you guyz need to obtain a visa when travelling to Etown ?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*

Phil,

If you want it, send the pony express out to pick it up and it's yours (again with the stipulation I can find it)..



alee said:


> *
> I got one from Mike, but if you have another one, I'd like that one too.
> 
> Actually if you do have another one, I think PM325xiT is hunting for one. You'd have to send it out to Etown -- that's kind of like sending International mail. Better make him pay you in advance for the shipping.  :thumb:
> ...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



alee said:


> *
> Mike, I didn't know you were out. I guess you and Pvt. Joker won't be needing the bat signal anymore. :thumb: *


Hey now!!!  That stays in the closet where it belongs!! Although aparently there were a few guys who "came out" on the bimmerfest board this weekend :dunno:

Al...I know if you can do this you have to be able to slam dunk??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holde*



Mike 325xi said:


> *Al...I know if you can do this you have to be able to slam dunk??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if I'm not holding anything. Those basketballs weigh about as much as I do. :yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holde*



alee said:


> *
> Only if I'm not holding anything. Those basketballs weigh about as much as I do. :yikes: *


Fill the basketball with helium...problem solved :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather k*



Mike 325xi said:


> *Fill the basketball with helium...problem solved :thumb: *


You engineers with your high tech solutions.  I suppose my BMW could use a little lightening too. :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather k*



alee said:


> *
> You engineers with your high tech solutions.  I suppose my BMW could use a little lightening too. :thumb: *


You would have to fill the whole cabin with helium to have any real noticeable effect...filling the tires is just un-sprung weight and won't help much.

Soooo...if we duct tape all of the seal around your windows and fill your car with helium...how long do you think you can hold your breath??


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Wah...wah...wah
> 
> After all the crap you guys gave me in the Audi nav thread when I wasn't there...you're gonna cry about a little E-town humor...:tsk: :tsk:
> ...


Uh........I've got something you can milk:yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM l*



Mike 325xi said:


> *Soooo...if we duct tape all of the seal around your windows and fill your car with helium...how long do you think you can hold your breath??  *


2 words for you: SCUBA GEAR :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM l*



alee said:


> *
> 2 words for you: SCUBA GEAR :thumb: *


LMAO!! Wow...a software guy who came up with a mechanical solution!! I'm impressed :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*




PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Uh........I've got something you can milk:yikes: *


Hey Phil...here is one from the worlds funniest Amish movie...Kingpin :thumb:

http://beefcake.simplenet.com/sounds/kingpin/milking.wav


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Hey Phil...here is one from the worlds funniest Amish movie...Kingpin :thumb:
> 
> http://beefcake.simplenet.com/sounds/kingpin/milking.wav *


Sorry for attitude today.....in touchey feeley training class so taking out on you all


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Sorry for attitude today.....in touchey feeley training class so taking out on you all *


Do you have to fall backwards and let your co-workers catch you?

You should definitely let your partner fall on the floor. That usually ensures they will stay afraid of you for as long as you're working there. :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Sorry for attitude today.....in touchey feeley training class so taking out on you all *


I guess the touchy feely class taught you to appologize too??? Well don't you weenie!! 

It's all in good fun you Mennonite Masturbater :lmao:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



alee said:


> *
> Do you have to fall backwards and let your co-workers catch you?
> 
> You should definitely let your partner fall on the floor. That usually ensures they will stay afraid of you for as long as you're working there. :thumb: *


Anyone over 110 lbs would probably knock you over anyway


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



alee said:


> *
> Do you have to fall backwards and let your co-workers catch you?
> 
> You should definitely let your partner fall on the floor. That usually ensures they will stay afraid of you for as long as you're working there. :thumb: *


No we did the blindfolded walk around the hallway exercise:thumbdwn:

Guess who was blindfolded But did _bump_ into a few nice blondes


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



Mike 325xi said:


> *Anyone over 110 lbs would probably knock you over anyway  *


I haven't caught a single person yet... nobody wants to be my partner. 

Not like I'd be able to catch them anyway. I can't even coordinate myself well enough to drive a 5M without jerking and lurching the car. Catching people is out of the question. :tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> No we did the blindfolded walk around the hallway exercise:thumbdwn:
> 
> Guess who was blindfolded But did bump into a few nice blondes *


That's it, I'm not paying the Commonwealth of PA anymore tax money.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I guess the touchy feely class taught you to appologize too??? Well don't you weenie!!
> 
> It's all in good fun you Mennonite Masturbater :lmao: *


I meant for everyone but you 

Mrs. Phil takes care of my needs


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



alee said:


> *
> That's it, I'm not paying the Commonwealth of PA anymore tax money.  *


I don't think your auditor is going to like that Al:eeps:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



PM 325xiT said:



> *
> No we did the blindfolded walk around the hallway exercise:thumbdwn:
> 
> Guess who was blindfolded But did bump into a few nice blondes *


Well you though they were nice blondes...good old Joe from accounting in the state offices looks like he needs a "man bra" so it may have been him :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holde*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I don't think your auditor is going to like that Al:eeps:  *


I figure I have until the end of December to decide which country to seek asylum in.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



alee said:


> *
> I haven't caught a single person yet... nobody wants to be my partner.
> 
> Not like I'd be able to catch them anyway. I can't even coordinate myself well enough to drive a 5M without jerking and lurching the car. Catching people is out of the question. :tsk: *


I'll bet you would catch Miss Pine Tree :thumb: Then there would be some "jerking and lurching" followed by an appology by you..."I'm really sorry about the wet spot on your dress"


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holde*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I'll bet you would catch Miss Pine Tree :thumb: Then there would be some "jerking and lurching" followed by an appology by you..."I'm really sorry about the wet spot on your dress"  *


We're almost out of our QA cycle here... then she stops visiting me and I'll have to find someone else to bother.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Well you though they were nice blondes...good old Joe from accounting in the state offices looks like he needs a "man bra" so it may have been him :yikes: :yikes: *


Oh no you just ruined my lunch.................

BASTARD


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: I want your BMW OEM leather key holder!*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I'll bet you would catch Miss Pine Tree :thumb: Then there would be some "jerking and lurching" followed by an appology by you..."I'm really sorry about the wet spot on your dress"  *


:lmao:

"Oops, that never happened to me before" Al speaking softly as he runs away to hide


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> Should be one in your glovebox. *


Nothin there but the flashlight. I think my dealer is taking them and selling them on the blackmarket... :dunno:


----------

